

The Los Angeles Hacker News Meetup is this Saturday - andrewvc
http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-news/browse_thread/thread/ad05d831813a1a24

======
btilly
As always, family prevents me from making a Saturday meetup.

However members of HN are always welcome to lunch on the Santa Monica
Promenade on Thursdays. See <http://promenade.thursdaylunch.com/> for details.

~~~
silencio
Bummer for me too, wish I knew about the meetup sooner (or even the group!
joined.), would have loved to meet up this weekend.

Thanks for the link to the Thursday lunches, never knew about them. Would be
cool to drop by one day :)

A handful of Cocoa developers meet up every Tuesday evening for dinner in
Santa Monica (see <http://nscodernight.com> for more info), fair warning:
developers only, we're not a user group or a bunch of prime recruiting
targets. We've had the occasional person stop by trying to recruit or whatever
that get quickly ignored, so... :)

~~~
btilly
_Thanks for the link to the Thursday lunches, never knew about them. Would be
cool to drop by one day :)_

Tomorrow would be good. ;-)

(Though I may skip tomorrow, I have the opportunity to go to a talk on public
policy perspectives on potential marijuana legalization that sounds
interesting.)

Your first time it is good to make sure you're on time. If you've been there a
couple of times, you'll know who to call to figure out where it is. (I'm
perpetually 5-10 minutes late to it.)

------
andrewvc
We still have room for one more presenter, if you're interested reply in the
thread.

------
davidmurphy
Thanks for the heads up on HN -- I wasn't aware of the group but joined it
now.

